# Cat & Alfalfa Sprouts



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

So, I am wondering- are Alfalfa Sprouts toxic or bad for cats?

Chica is obsessed. I think she can smell them or something. I love alfalfa sprouts, I can't have a sandwich without them. And Chica goes nuts whenever I get them out. Usually I give in and give her a sprout or two to eat because I just can't stand saying no to her cute little merps as she begs and begs. 

But today I left the box of sprouts on the table, and I walk into the kitchen to see Chica on the counter with her face buried among the sprouts chowing down. I scolded her as soon as I spotted her. When she realized she was caught she grabbed a huge mouthful and ran off with it, evaded being captures, and went and hid under the bed. The little demon! But the time I caught her she'd eaten everything she'd grabbed. 

I've seen pet grass that says it contains alfalfa sprouts so I'm not too worried. If cats can eat greens like pet grass, certainly alfalfa couldn't hurt? But I just want to make sure!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> But today I left the box of sprouts on the table, and I walk into the kitchen to see Chica on the counter with her face buried among the sprouts chowing down.


I had to laugh at that mental image! I wouldn't make a steady diet of them (i.e., you wouldn't want her neglecting her own food for the sprouts), but you needn't worry about the chow down!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh of course not. Chica couldn't go a day without her wet food. My tiny girl is also my big eater! :-D She's got the weirdest tastes, I have hardly found a fruit or vegetable that she won't at least try (and she usually likes it!)

I just wanted to make sure they aren't like, somehow toxic or anything. I read that they were on yahoo answers, but... you know how reliable that place can be. :-/


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You have plenty to worry about right now, Rachel...but you needn't worry about the sprouts. They're not toxic to cats.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay! That means I don't have to feel guilty or worried about letting her have some off my plate anymore  I love to see her happy, and the way she eats those stringy sprouts is SO cute. I'll have to get a video ASAP.


----------

